# Removing Spark Plugs from Aluminum Cylinder Heads



## PasoRoblesJimmy

How to prevent unnecessary, inconvenient and expensive engine repairs.

Preventing Problems is the Best Solution

I hate that sinking feeling when I realize I have stripped a bolt or broken the head off a fastener. The car project, whatever it was, suddenly got harder and less fun.

Near the top of the don't-strip-or-break-it list are spark plugs. Nobody wants damaged threads in a cylinder head or half a spark plug frozen in place. Unfortunately, the potential for problems increases when high mileage spark plugs are left untouched in relatively soft aluminum cylinder heads. Some unusual spark plugs like those on the late model Ford Triton engines are just prone to breaking. Listed under Extras and some specific car models, RockAuto has spark plug non-foulers and spark plug hole chaser tools that can clean up damaged threads. There are even tools specifically designed to remove broken spark plugs and bits of spark plug porcelain from the Ford Triton engines.

But preventing problems is the best solution. Watch Pat Goss's hands-on tips for removing spark plugs without breaking them. I learned a few things that will keep my next spark plug change fun, not nerve wracking. 

[video=youtube;_oUsFFkH1io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_oUsFFkH1io[/video]


----------



## VA-Sawyer

He is wrong on so many things in that video that it would take hours to list them all !
Rick


----------



## WVwoodsman

I do believe that using a piece of rubber fuel line to install the spark plug really helps to avoid cross threading. I use this method and have never had a thread problem because I believe that before the threads get messed up, the hose will slip and spin on the plug thus not allowing the threads in the cylinder head to get gaulled or messed up.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Yes, that was one of the few things he got right. Of course, the hose needs to be straight if reaching down in skinny places like where he installed that plug.
Rick


----------



## loadthestove

I didnt watch the video so this may of been covered.My dad,brother and I all own fords with the 5.4 engines .we have changed plus in them and so far havent had any problems.

After the engines have cooled down(generally overnight) we "break" the plugs loose and then spray the cylinder holes with a generous amounts of carb cleaner and let it soak for a few hours and then remove the plugs.
From my understanding carbon builds up on the plugs and when you remove them the carbon tears the thread up when you remove the plugs.the carb cleaner disloves or loosen the carbon preventing thread destruction.


----------



## VikingDrive

Usually guys strip threads in aluminum by removing bolts when the metal is hot (or putting them in). Steel and aluminum have different coefficients of expansion and conduct heat at a different rate. You unbolt something threaded into aluminum on a hot motor, and you unbolt your threads. The guy in the bowling shirt might have covered this. Sorry I didn't watch it.


----------

